# Software > Ασφάλεια >  D-Link Wireless Access Point UDP Packets Remote DoS

## MerNion

Μετά τα cisco σειρά έχουν τα dlink...

http://thunkers.net/~deft/advisories/dlink_udp_dos.txt

Δεν λέει για ποια μοντέλα είναι...

----------


## DVD_GR

```
DETECTION
----------

The following hardware and firmware versions are confirmed vulnerable:

* D-Link DI-524 Wireless Router, firmware 3.20 August 18, 2005 (latest
firmware at the time of this writing)

* D-Link DI-624 Wireless Router, unknown firmware

* D-Link DI-784, unknown firmware

* REPORTED: US Robotics' USR8054.


The following hardware do not appear to be vulnerable:

* D-Link DI-614+ Wireless Router

* D-Link DI-604 Ethernet Broadband Router
```

νομιζω δεν εχουμε τετοιο hw πια στο awmn..

----------

